# Acer Predator XR341CK  34" Ultrawide



## enta (17. August 2015)

Heho, 

ich habe seit ein paar Monaten den Asus MX299Q und finde das 21:9 Format auch echt nice, will unbedingt dabei bleiben.
Leider ist er nur 29" und das ist mir in der Höhe etwas zu wenig, also muss 34" her.

Ausserdem hat der Auss ja nur 2560x1080 und jetzt wo ich gerade mein Rechner aufgerüstet habe wäre das ja eine Schande 

Ich möchte gerne auf 34" Ultrawide mit 3440x1440 und da scheint der Acer recht gut zu sein.
Ich hatte bisher nie was von Acer und hatte das auch eher als 0815 zeugs abgestempelt, aber anscheinend machen die ja ein paar ganz
gute Sachen.

Meine Frage ist, hat den zufällig schon jemand und kann was dazu sagen? So einen richtigen Testbericht habe ich noch nirgends gefunden.
Und eine doofe Frage, ich geh mal davon aus ob Freesync oder G-Sync, die verbaute Graka spielt da keine Rolle oder?

Leider scheint der G-Sync komplett vergriffen (soll ja angeblich besser sein) aber der Freesync wäre sofort verfügbar.

Bin für alle Tipps und Infos dankbar, auch gerne gegenvorschläge.

Grüße


----------



## Jeanboy (17. August 2015)

Der Freesync Monitor hat 75 Hz (-> Für Freesync brauchst du 'ne Radeon)
Der G-Sync Monitor hat 100 Hz (-> Für G-Sync brauchst du eine Nvidia)

Natürlich funktioniert der Freesync Monitor auch an einer NVidia Karte, kannst die Freesync Funktion aber nicht nutzen (andersherum genauso).


Ich finde die Monitore auch sehr interessant, warte aber noch auf 144Hz und einen günstigeren Preis.
Einen Test habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


Allgemein zu ACER Monitoren:

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit denen, bei 'nem 27 Zoll Monitor von 'nem Kumpel ist die Bedienung nur umständlich, ansonsten noch keine schlechte Erfahrung mit ACER gemacht.


----------



## enta (17. August 2015)

Hey Jeanboy, habe gerade einen seeehr ausführlichen Test zu dem Monitor gefunden. 

Acer Predator XR341CK Review - TFT Central

Anscheinend läuft das Freesync schon auf Nvidia Karten, aber nicht so richtig rund.
Schade, der G-Sync Monitor ist noch nicht verfügbar, ich würde den gerne bis zum Release von Battlefront haben *g*

Die haben sich wirklich extrem Mühe mit dem Test gegeben und Sagen in dem Segment gibt es zzt. nix besseres.
Is schon ein geiles Teil, haben will 

144hz an nem 2K Monitor haste aber auch richtig Spaß, da brauchste schon ein bischen Power


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. August 2015)

je nach dem Spielen die du so spielst würde mir eine GTX 980 TI wohl bei der Auflösung nicht reichen mir reicht meine GTX 980 bei 2560x1440 nur Grad so für Witcher 3 alles Ultra reicht es mir nicht um auf immer 60 FPS zu kommen von mehr und von höheren Auflösungen brauche ich gar nicht erst zu träumen wenn ich einen 144 Hz Monitor hätte hätte ich auch gerne eine GPU die das schaft, zumindestens in den meisten Games aber glaub das schaffen nicht mal GTX 980 TI im SLI


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2015)

Freesync kann nicht auf Nvidia Karten laufen, dazu brauchst du eine AMD Karte.

Beim 2K Monitor frage ich lieber nicht nach welche Auflösung du meinst.

@Topic:
Wenn dann nimm den Gsync Monitor.


----------



## enta (18. August 2015)

Ach ich sag aus Spaß zu 3440x1440 2K, weil es pi mal daumen die halbe Pixeldichte wie 4K hat. Ich weis es sind eher 60% also 2,4 K 

@ Schumi: Weis jetzt nicht wie es bei Witcher ist, aber meine Karte läuft doch recht flott und es heisst überall wenn nicht jeder Regler rechts sein muss, gehen mit ner 980TI / Titan X schon 4K Klar.
Z.B. Battlefield  4 mit konstant 60fps.

Zudem kauft man sich ja dann auch ein G-Sync Monitor, da schauts auch bei 30fps noch flüssig aus.
Glaube nicht, dass es ein Game gibt, bei dem ne 980 TI @ 1500+ mit G-sync auf nem 3440X1440p Monitor anfängt zu ruckeln.

Jedenfalls glaube ich das, kann natürlich auch total falsch liegen und ich hab hier dann schön Diaschau 

Irgendwo im Forum gibts ne ewig lange Diskussion dazu ob man mit ner single GPU flüssig 4K zocken kann, 
die Fronten sind eher 50/50 verteilt  
Aber "2,4K"   geht ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. August 2015)

Das Thema mit 2k hatte war schonxD

Der G-Sync Monitor hat aber nur 100Hz wenn auch G-Sync an ist ansonsten sind 75fix ergo würde ich da auch nen NV zu holen
Hier gibts auch noch nen Test Just a moment...


Naja G-sync kann aus ruckelbuckel 30FPS auch net zaubern so in ner art das es wie 60FPS rüber kommt.
Ich halte von 4K im gaming bereich wieso noch net viel klar siehts gut aus aber ne 700€ GPU kaufen um dann schon an den einstellungen drehen zu müssen und dann bekommt man nur 30/40FPS raus na gute Nacht ist mMn rausgeworfenes Geld.
Aber da de ja schon ne 980er hast kannste dich ja selbst überzeugen sofern denn der Monitor mal verfügbar ist^^


----------



## enta (18. August 2015)

Ich bin an 60hz gewöhnt, mich würden 75 schon flashen 
Klar wird g-sync die fps gefühlt nicht verdoppeln können (Auch wenn es praktisch der Fall ist), aber habe gesehen, dass es 45fps sehr flüssig rüberbringen kann.

Ja ich würde mir mit der einen Karte auch kein 4K holen, aber 3440x1440p halte ich für realistisch.
Muss ich mir auch mal nen test zu raussuchen, bezogen auf die 1440p und single gpu.

Btw: Danke für den Link, ich bin ein großer Fan von Linus


----------



## HisN (18. August 2015)

Och, man kann doch auch auf einem UHD-Monitor prima in 21:9 zocken.
Und das sogar mit 50 FPS auf einer 700€ Graka ohne dass man an Einstellungen drehen muss.
Wenn man ihn groß genug kauft, dann sind das hier z.b. 38" auf einem Philips BDM4064UC

Bild: witcher3_2015_08_01_07iq9s.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher3_2015_08_01_09or98.jpg - abload.de


Ich finde die G-Sync Sache ja ganz geil, besonders da es einen inzwischen nicht mehr zu TN-Panels zwingt.
Allerdings haben die aktuellen G-Sync/IPS-Monitore praktisch durch die Bank weg alle BLB und Clowding weil die irgend eine Folie weggelassen haben, dass sowas früher verhindert hat.
Pest oder Cholera


----------



## enta (18. August 2015)

Na wenn das bei dir selbst mit so einer Auflösung läuft, sollte es das bei mir auch.
Hab gerade mal geschaut, dein Name ist so einprägsam, liegen im Valleybench ungefähr gleich auf.
Habs gerade nochmal mit den aktuellen Einstellungen durchlaufen lassen, die 980TI hat nen höheren Score als 2x 7970 oder 2x GTX780,
wobei ich glaube Valley skaliert ziemlich krass mit der CPU.

Jedenfalls denke ich auch, dass die Auflösung kein Problem sein sollte. 
Ich freue mich vorallem auf Battlefront, dass sollte schön spielbar sein und ich weis jetzt schon ich werde Overwatch abhängig werden, 
dass wird aber nicht viel Power brauchen.

Ansonsten ggf. Doom 4, da wird man sehen.

Wegen BLB, mein Asus mx299 hat das auch ziemlich doll und es stört mich kaum im normalen Gebrauch.
Habe Bilder von dem Acer und seinem BLB gesehen, dass ist deutlich weniger wie bei meinem Asus, von daher würde es mich nicht stören,
im Gegenteil es wäre eine Verbesserung 

GPU 1465? Guter Boost deine Titan x, da würde dein Score auch in inzwischen anders aussehen


----------



## HisN (18. August 2015)

Alles was geht^^


----------



## enta (22. August 2015)

Ah wie schön, da berichten Sie ja gerade von dem Monitor, September soll es also werden und sogar etwas günstiger als befürchtet.
Werde mir gleich einen vorbestellen, bin sehr gespannt ob das Ding sein Geld wert ist, Hatte noch nie mehr als 500€ für ein ausgegeben


----------



## enta (8. September 2015)

Oh nice,

gerade gesehen, dass der Monitor jetzt bei Alternate auf Lager ist, soll morgen schon geliefert werden


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. September 2015)

Dann berichte mal fleißig obwohl er preislich bei mir net in Frage kommt aber ob er genauso starke Prob wie der Acer XB hat was staub/BLB angeht würde mich da brennend interessieren.^^


----------



## enta (9. September 2015)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt, hoffe der trudelt heute ein, dann wird der direkt getestet.
Habe bereits einen ausführlichen Test gelesen und da kommt er in Sachen BLB recht gut weg.
Wobei ich glaube im Vergleich zu meinem mx299 kommt jeder Monitor gut bei BLB weg 

Normalerweise würde ich auch nicht so viel Geld für nen Monitor ausgeben, aber wenn er wirklich alles hält was er verspricht,
würde er tatsächlich all das bieten was ich mir vorstelle.
Nachdem Linus dann so euphorisch davon berichtet hat, war es um mich geschehen.

Dafür fahre ich dieses Jahr nichtmehr in Urlaub


----------



## Ikarius (9. September 2015)

Wir erwarten deinen Bericht!  Bis Magazine den testen wird es wohl noch dauern, Mach auch mal Fotos!


----------



## enta (9. September 2015)

Die DSLR seht schon bereit, ich versuche ein Foto zu machen, dass das BLB realistisch wiederspiegelt 
Es gibt ja schon ausführliche Tests zum Freesync Modell, welches sich ja absgesehn vom Sync nicht unterscheiden sollte.

Acer Predator XR341CK Review - TFT Central

Echt cool, dass der jetzt schon früher auf Lager ist,  werde den Paketdienst gleich umrennen wenn der klingelt 

Ich bin jetzt nicht gerade jemand den man im allgemeinen als Monitor-affin bezeichnen würde,  werde einfach damit zocken 
und mein Spaß haben.
Also wenn Ihr konkrete Fragen habt oder irgendwas wissen wollt, dass ich testen kann, gebt mir Bescheid und ich gebe mein bestes


----------



## Ikarius (9. September 2015)

Ja aber ich traue Acer nicht. Die schicken bestimmt cherrypicked samples an Magazine. Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## enta (9. September 2015)

Ikarius schrieb:


> Ja aber ich traue Acer nicht. Die schicken bestimmt cherrypicked samples an Magazine. Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht.



Achso, naja das könnte natürlich sein.
Ich bin zum Glück nicht so empfindlich was BLB angeht und gerade bei curved ist es ja noch schlimmer.
Sollte es aber deutlich stärker auftreten als die Testberichte zeigen, würde ich den schon zurück schicken, bei dem Preis sollte alles passen.

Sitz hier voll auf heissen kohlen, kann kaum erwarten das teil zu bekommen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. September 2015)

Kann ich mir vorstellen
Naja schlimmer als beim XB270HU mit BLB geht garnet das war ja schon Koreamonitor status in 90% der fälle ab und zu ist dann doch mal nen perferkter dabei gewesen.


----------



## enta (9. September 2015)

Aaach, die DHL hats nich geschafft, kein Monitor 

Dann wird er wohl erst morgen kommen, schade


----------



## GottesMissionar (10. September 2015)

Bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Test. Den Monitor habe ich auch im Auge.


----------



## Kyuss89 (10. September 2015)

Ich ebenfalls... der Fury X giert es nach mehr Pixeln die berechnet werden wollen!


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Das brauchst du meiner 980 TI nicht erzählen, dass arme Ding gurkt auf 2560x1080 rum und langweilt sich 

Okay, jetzt hab ich eine Mail von DHL bekommen, welche die Lieferung für heute avisiert.
Ist auch besser so, hab meinen alten heute morgen schon mitgenommen, der wird jetzt zum Arbeits-Monitor.

Heute Abend wird das gute Stück angetestet, hab mich selten so auf Hardware gefreut und ich freue mich immer über Hardware


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. September 2015)

Freu dich net zu früh laut anderen soll er nen lautes fiepen von sich geben...
Und auf 100Hz laufen lassen soll auf eigener gefahr sein so solls im Handbuch stehen......
Normal läuft er nämlich nur auf 60Hz auf 100Hz muss man im OSD erst *freischalten*...


----------



## Ikarius (10. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Freu dich net zu früh laut anderen soll er nen lautes fiepen von sich geben...
> Und auf 100Hz laufen lassen soll auf eigener gefahr sein so solls im Handbuch stehen......
> Normal läuft er nämlich nur auf 60Hz auf 100Hz muss man im OSD erst *freischalten*...



oh man

was heißt hier auf eigne Gefahr? Das Ding wird mit 100 hz beworben. Woher haste das denn?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. September 2015)

Ausm HWL Forum da hat ihn schon manch einer.
Find ich auch frech *auf eigener Gefahr* entweder kann der Monitor das ohne Prob. oder net dann sollen se es lassen.
Aber das hört sich ja so an als ob er dadurch kaputt gehen kann/könnte und man sozusagen pech hat dann.
Da wollte Acer wohl wieder übers ziel hinausmachen..
[Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 108
Post 2693


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

100hz wird ja auch nur im Zusammenhang mit G-Sync beworben, ohne G-Sync 60hz.
Vielleicht vercheckt der Kerl das und versucht ohne G-Sync die Büchse auf 100hz zu bekommen und dann
fällt es unter OC.

Er schreibt kaum BLB, dass ist schonmal gut 
Extremes Fiepen geht garnicht, wenn das meiner auch haben sollte, geht er direkt zurück.

Intressante Feststellung, ich glaub ich teste den direkt in der Firma an, dann kann ich das mit dem Fiepen schon mal eruieren.

Update: DHL ist ausgerechnet jetzt erstaunlich langsam, heute morgen um 3 Uhr im Ziel Paketzentrum angekommen aber laut Verfolgung
noch nicht in der Zulieferung.
Wird wohl doch eher morgen werden


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. September 2015)

Forum de Luxx


----------



## Ikarius (10. September 2015)

Hab ihn auch bestellt...mal sehen.

edit: nicht per express bestellt enta?


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Hehe, nee ich hab ja eigentlich keine Eile,  dass ist jetzt nur der "haben wollen Effekt" der da jetzt zuschlägt.
Naja aber morgen kommt er bestimmt, da kann ich dann schön übers we damit rumspielen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Da läuft bei deinem DHL Versand aber viel schief.
Wenn ich was bei Alternate bis so um 16Uhr bestelle, ist das bis zum nächsten Tag da.
Gut ich wohne auch nur 60km weg.


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Ja ich bestell auch im Rahmen der Firma sehr oft bei Alternate und finde auch die liefern immer super schnell.
Die sind mindestens auf Amazon Niveau, wenn nicht sogar besser.

Bin auch nicht weit weg (bei FFM)


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Sind wir nicht alle in der Nähe von FFM


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Kommt immer drauf an wie man es sieht, fragst du einen Astrologen, sind wir alle eins mit FFM, fragst du einen Mikrobiologen, sind wir unendlich weit davon entfernt 
Aber um es genauer zu beschreiben, befinde ich mich in der unmittelbaren Umgebung von FFM (50km von hier nach Linden)

Hol auch nicht selten meine Hardware v.O. ab, aber bin froh, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe, heute wär ich vor Geschäftsschluss nicht da gewesen.
Hab da auch schon 3 Fernseher gekauft, den Ihr Hi-Fi Center wird immer besser.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Fernseher habe ich da auch schon geholt.
Fahre meist Samstags hin.
Sehe gerade, es sind sogar 70km.
Aber als Tipp, computeruniverse ist noch näher dran oder halt Arlt.
War mit Alternate aber immer zufrieden.


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Ich fahre gerne zu Alternate, bin einfach von dem Unternehmen überzeugt und den ihr Ladengeschäft gefällt mir gut.
Nach dem Motto:"Never change a Hardwareversender", halte ich denen die Treue.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Jap, die sind zwar meist teurer, aber man hat auch weniger Probleme.
Ist auf jeden Fall mein Lieblingsshop, auch wenn sie mache Sachen oder Marken leider nicht führen


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Ja, sehe ich genau so.
Manchmal, wenn man nach recht speziellen Dingen sucht, haben andere Shops mehr Auswahl.
Meistens lande ich da bei Caseking, die haben oft das was ich suche und den Laden mag ich auch total 

Ich hab mal eine Führung durch die Heiligen Hallen von Alternate bekommen, ist so ca. 1 1/2 Jahre her, dass ist schon beeindruckend.
Die Versandhalle ist doch deutlich größer und komplexer als ich erwartet hatte, wie bei Amazon in klein


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Alternate hat ja mittlerweile nen neues Aussenlager mit Outletstore.
Die Halle ist riesig, liegt nur mitten im nirgendwo.


----------



## enta (10. September 2015)

Ach was.

Das ist ja lustig, aber gut bei den Ihrer Kulanz in Verbindung mit dem Kundenstamm, kommt da sicherlich einiges zusammen.
Die haben echt fast jedes mal was neues wenn man es mal wieder nicht abwarten konnte und hin fährt 
Ich war völlig überrascht, als ich spontan nen TV für unsern GF abholen war und komm in den Ihr Entertainment Laden.

Hab mich erstmal auf die Couch vor nen 84" LG 4K gesetzt und es auf mich wirken lassen, am liebsten hätte ich mir noch die 
Canton Reference Lautsprecher für 20k die daneben standen angehört, aber ich wollte es nicht übertreiben 

Das ist wirklich ein schlimmes geek Paradies


----------



## enta (11. September 2015)

Fucking DHL, die sind immer schnell und zuverlässig bei allem Kleinscheiss den man bestellt, aber wehe dem, man freut sich richtig auf eine Lieferung,
dann lassen Sie das Paket tagelang rumstehen.

Lt. Paketverfolgung ist es immer noch im Paketzentrum.
Die Penner, ich glaube ja nicht, dass der heute noch kommt.

Edit: Aaah jetzt ich verstehen.
Habe gerade mal den DHL Chat in Facebook bemüht 
Die Lieferung fällt nicht mehr unter "Paket" sondern unter Sperrgut und da stimmen die Lieferangaben nicht.
Dauert 7-10 Tage und kommt nicht im normalen DHL Wagen mit.

Shit, hätte ich das gewusst, wär ich doch hin gefahren


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2015)

Das ist natürlich schlecht.


----------



## Ikarius (11. September 2015)

Meiner ist jetzt da, aber man sieht ganz klar ein Pixelraster. (insbesondere bei dunkleren, einfarbigen Inhalten)

So wie hier: Problem Asus N76VZ - Notebook-Display weist Gittermuster/Dithering(?) auf - ComputerBase Forum

Und noch ein Screenshot von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir sowas aber auch wirklich immer Pech. Bisher konnte noch nicht geklärt werden, ob das ganze nur mein Display betrifft oder sich auf die ganze charge/Modell.


----------



## enta (13. September 2015)

Das sieht nicht gut aus, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es alle betrifft, dass wäre sonst längst publik geworden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. September 2015)

Im HWL sind auch 2 mit sichtbaren raster.
Wär ja net der erste Monitor der das so hat..


----------



## Ikarius (13. September 2015)

Naja ich war das auch bei HWL. Von daher ist der Schluss jetzt nicht zwingend. Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass das Raster bei Blautönen am sichtbarsten ist. Kannes sein ,dass da mit dem blauen Subpixeln irgendwas nicht stimmt? Naja ist ja auch egal, das Ding geht zurück.

edit: wobei hier ist auf jeden Fall noch jemand:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...g-sync-monitor-im-juli-fuer-1-400-euro-7.html


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. September 2015)

Echt schade wirklich....mal sehen was bei den Tests raus kommt also wenn das net bemängelt oder erwähnt wird kann man das auch in der pfeife rauchen.
Next pls würd ich mal sagen...

Wenn man mal zusammenfasst kommt da wieder etliches zusammen.
Raster
Farbverläufe
Irgentwelche abstufungen in Grautönen
Lag soll hart an der Grenze sein
Summen bei weißen Bildflächen.


----------



## Ikarius (13. September 2015)

Ja nur langsam will ich wirklich einen neuen Monitor. Einfach nur traurig was die Hersteller abliefern. Wofür hab ich mir denn meine 980 ti gekauft?

So hoch sind meine ansprüche auch nicht: IPS, Auflösung midestens wqhd und gsync. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen, dass es als einzige Alternative noch den anderen von Acer gibt (27") und der soll auch ******* sein.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. September 2015)

So gehts mir auch will entlich mal nen Monitor haben der vom gröbsten her passt.
Das ist ja mehr Arbeit nen Monitor zu kaufen als nen Auto-.-

Der Acer war ja perfekt zumindest vom Bild bis auf den leichten gelbstich.

Aber nee da kommt noch Staub und Pixel dazu und noch das Gehäuse+Glossy das ist aber sowas womit man leben kann beim rest ist das nen fail.
Warte jetzt noch den 27" von Acer ab wenn der ach daneben ist dann sonder ich Acer bei mir aus^^


Aus dem Grund hab ich mir noch keine neue GPU gekauft erst muss Monitor passen dann GPU...für FullHD reicht meine alte locker noch aus.


----------



## Kyuss89 (13. September 2015)

Bleibt abzuwarten was ASUS und Viewsonic bringen, da sind die Eckdaten ja diesselben.

Ich will endlich Freesync und 34" UWQHD -.-


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. September 2015)

Asus vertrau ich da auch schon kaum noch.
Der neue Eizo wär nochwas aber Preislich wohl hinterm Mond...


----------



## enta (14. September 2015)

DHL ist wirklich unfassbar langsam bei Sperrgut, noch immer keine Spur.
Das wird mir eine Lehre sein, bestelle nichts großes bei Alternate


----------



## Ikarius (14. September 2015)

Bei mir hats Alternate ganz normal mit DHL gesendet. War in einem Tag da. Bestell beim nächsten mal einfach express, ist bei dem Preis dann auch egal.


----------



## enta (14. September 2015)

Echt seltsam, ich glaub da sitzt grad ne Gruppe DHL Mitarbeiter im Lager und zocken schön


----------



## HisN (14. September 2015)

[Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 117

Verweiger die Annahme, in den Beiträgen davon wird erklärt warum das Bild Streifen hat, falls es Dich interessiert. Es DARF aber keine haben.

Ups.. oder ist der X34 ein anderer als der XR34 ... aber ich glaube ihr meint da beiden den gleichen Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Banding ftw.
Wann schafft es Acer endlich mal nen Produkt auf den Markt zu werfen, das frei von Fehlern ist.
Bei nem 100€ Monitor ok, aber das Ding kostet weit über 1000€.


----------



## Ikarius (14. September 2015)

Bisher hat wirklich jeder seinen wieder zurückgeschickt. Würde auch überlegen die Annahme zu verweigern.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. September 2015)

Jop von den ich weis das se einen haben die haben alle ihre wieder back geschickt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. September 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> [Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 117
> 
> Verweiger die Annahme, in den Beiträgen davon wird erklärt warum das Bild Streifen hat, falls es Dich interessiert. Es DARF aber keine haben.
> 
> Ups.. oder ist der X34 ein anderer als der XR34 ... aber ich glaube ihr meint da beiden den gleichen Monitor.



Der XR ist halt nur das Freesync Modell und hatt nur 75Hz der andere G-sync mit 100Hz also bist schon richtig


----------



## HisN (14. September 2015)

Thx Leitwolf, ich war etwas verwirrt.


----------



## GottesMissionar (14. September 2015)

Danke für die ganzen Eindrücke, Bilder + ehrlichen Tests aller Erstkäufer.

Ich trau mich den dann jetzt nicht kaufen und hoffe, dass die 2. Charge die genannten Fehler ausbügelt.   :cry:


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Echt enttäuschend 

Dann wird das meiner auch haben, vllt. hab ich ja Glück und er kommt nie an und sie schicken ein aus zweiter Charge hinterher 
Man so ärgerlich, genau so ein Monitor will ich, aber ohne die Fehler, dann hilft wohl nur weiter warten.


----------



## noomilicios (15. September 2015)

Und auch mein x34 geht heute schweren Herzens zurück zu Alternate, eigentlich echt schade denn ausser dem Raster und dem Color Banding war es nen top Monitor, jetzt erst mal wieder an 28" 16:9 gewöhnen


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Ich sitz gerade frisch vor meinem und probier ein bischen rum.
Bisher ist mir noch nichts negativ aufgefallen.

Das mit dem Raster kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wenn ich mit dem Kopf 10cm ran gehe, erkenne ich das Raster, aber bei normalem Sitzabstand sehe ich davon nichts.
Also entweder hat mein Monitor das nicht so ausgeprägt (was ich nicht glaube), oder ich bin da einfach weniger empfindlich. 

Das einzige was ich auf weißem untergrund vermute, ist das der Monitor einen leichten Gelbstich hat, muss ich gleich mal ein bischen im Menü rumspielen.
Aber ich lass die Büchse jetzt erstmal bis morgen stehen und teste ausgiebig.


----------



## noomilicios (15. September 2015)

@enta dann teste mal das zweite Bild aus dieser Galerie ---->Gradients - Album on Imgur

Da hab ich bei meinem das Raster schon stärker gesehen und das color banding fällt da auch sehr stark auf...


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

War das Banding nicht nur bei Blau zu sehen und da auch nur bei bestimmten Tönen?


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Danke Noom, bin gerade mal alle Bilder durchgegangen und ich muss leider sagen, ich habe bei mehr als 50% leichtes bis sehr starkes Banding.
Allerdings fällt es mir beim video schauen oder zocken atm nicht auf, aber sitze auch noch nicht lange dran.

Muss mal zum Vergleich meinen Asus anschließen und schauen wie der die Testbilder darstellt.
Ansonsten ist alles super, ich mein wenn man das Raster nur sieht wenn man bestimmte Testbilder aufruft aber es einem ansonsten nie auffällt, ist mir
das wirklich egal.
Das mit den Banding scheint leider stark ausgeprägt.

Aber Auflösung, Farben, Kontrast, auch BLB finde ich alles sehr gut, das ist wirklich hammer.

Eine Manko gibt es leider und das nervt gerade sehr.
Sobald ich den Monitor mit mehr als 60hz betreibe fängt er an zu summen, 100hz will er garnicht, 95 gehen aber da ist es wirklich nervig. Bei 90hz ist das summen vertretbar und nur leicht zu hören.
Vorallem bei hauptsächlich weißem Bildschirm ist es am stärkster ausgeprägt, bei dunkleren Hintergründen is es komplett weg.

Habe schon erlebt, dass sich ein Monitor erstmal "eingrooven" muss und sowas nach einer gewissen Zeit verschwindet, aber wer weis das schon.
Ich muss grad mal "real world" Answendungen nutzen und schauen ob und wie stark mir das colorbanding auffällt.


----------



## Kyuss89 (15. September 2015)

Mal eine Frage reden wir hier jetzt in diesem Thread von der GSync oder Freesync Variante?

Der Titel beschreibt ja eher die Freesync Variante nur so oft wie ich jetzt hier schon was mit 100Hz gelesen habe denke ich das sich das meiste hier um die Gsync Variante dreht...

Ich bin verwirrt! 

Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit der Freesync Variante?


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Scheint keinen Unterschied zu machen, da normalerweise das gleiche Panel verbaut ist.
Jemand hatte auch einen Link dazu gepostet.


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Ja ich hatte den Thread Titel ungünstig gewählt, hier geht es vornehmlich um das G-Sync Modell.
Ich spiel gerade ein bischen rum, werd später n Ründchen Elite Dangerous daddeln, da gibts viel mit Flare effekte und Farbverläufen, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl,
im normalen gebrauch fällt mir das color banding kaum unangenehm auf.

Ich halte nichts davon charts zu durchforsten, die dafür gemacht sind um so etwas aufzudecken und daraufhin den Monitor zurück zu schicken.
Ich schau ob er für meine Anforderungen taugt, wenn ja bin ich froh, wenn nicht geht er zurück. 

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach sehr unkritisch was so etwas angeht, aber bevor ich auf den Link zu den Testcharts bin, war es mir gar nicht aufgefallen 

Hab eh Urlaub, ich lass mich mal in Ruhe berieseln und dann schau ich weiter.


----------



## FireFly83 (15. September 2015)

Hab meinen gerade wieder eingetütet. Der blaue Nachthimmel beim Witcher sah aus wie damals Unreal im 16bit Farbmodus auf Voodoo 2. Für's Zocken nur bedingt und für Photoshop und co null geeignet. Aber gut dass Alternate inzwischen sogar selber vor dem Kauf warnt... ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (15. September 2015)

Das Start-Video (Hauptmenü von Elite, da wo die Station kreist) ist so  niedrig-Bittig. Da tritt selbst auf Monitoren die "fehlerlos" sind, ein Color-Banding auf. Nicht daran stören 
Aber wo Du in einem schwarzen Sternenhimmel Farbverläufe suchen möchtest, das erschließt sich mir nicht


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Ich spreche von Sonnen und Flare effekten.

Aber ich hab gerade mal wahllos diverses laufen lassen und vor allem bei blauen Farbverläufen ist es wirklich ekelig.
Z.b. Skydive Movie, welches zum Großteil aus Himmel besteht, ist es wirklich unerträglich.

Was hat sich Acer dabei nur gedacht


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Die wollen halt ihr Image behalten.


----------



## HisN (15. September 2015)

Die dachten den blöden Gamern fällt es nicht auf, selbst wenn sie über 1000 Euro ablatzen? *g*


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Tja, das war jetzt mein erstes Acer Produkt, dabei wirds wohl auch bleiben.

Jetzt muss ich mich nach was anderem umschauen, welcher Monitor im 21:9 Format mit der Auflösung kommt denn von den 
Specs dem Acer am nähesten?

Ich  hab ja immernoch ne leise Hoffnung, dass es dafür nen Hotfix gibt, aber ich glaub so läuft das nicht 

Aber ich mein selbst nem Saftladen wie Acer sollte doch auffallen,  wenn alle Monitore so hartes Banding haben.
Die sollten der Abteilung für Qualitätssicherung den Darwin Award verleihen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Der Asus (bitte hier den Namen für den 21:9 einfügen) soll Anfang nächsten Jahres verfügbar sein.


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Yey, da muss ich ja garnichtmehr lange warten 
Villeicht schafft es acer ja auch mal Stellung zu dem shice zu nehmen und uns aufzuklären was da schief gelaufen ist.
Würde mich ja schon interessieren.

Wenn die ne charge raus bringen die blau darstellen kann, wäre ich glatt versucht noch eine zu bestellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. September 2015)

Schick das ding zurück und wart ab was Acer dazu sagt irgentwas müssen se ja drann machen sonst geht der ja null weg und Acer will ja was drann verdienen.
So nen ding wie beim 270HU können se sich einfach net nochmal leisten dann wirds bald Acer net mehr geben wenn se so weiter machen.


Aber mal zu dem Gelbstich ist der immer noch da?
Genau das gleiche zeigte auch der 270HU so nen Gelbstich gerade bei Weiß u. Grau gut zu sehen gewesen.
Komischerweise hat man den garnet weg bekomme.

Dauernt hat man sich immer gefragt muss das jetzt so aussehen oder net...ich hoffe echt die bekommen noch de Kurve gerade beim 271HU denne..


----------



## enta (15. September 2015)

Der Gelbstich kommt bei Farbverläufen von weiß->schwarz.
Ist aber im Vergleich zu der Blau schwäche ein Witz.

Ich mach gleich mal Fotos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein ich bin wirklich alles andere als empfindlich bei Monitoren und in Sachen BLB find ich den Monitor, dafür das der so groß und curved ist
extrem gut.
Auch mit dem Gelbstich könnte ich leben, der fällt nun wirklich garnicht auf in Videos und Games, aber das mit dem Blau ist extrem.
Wie das bei Acer durch gehen konnte ist mir ein Rätsel, sowas kann man doch garnicht übersehen, da hat wohl jeder gepennt.

Btw: Die Balken bei dem Blau, dass sind tatsächlich exakt 16 Abstufungen, dass Handy bekommts nicht richtig dargestellt, aber von der instensität ist es genau so wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2015)

Ach das meinste nee ok so wars beim Acer 270HU net da war alles tutti keine streifen oder banding.
Das war eher so gelbstich halt wie als wenn er zu warm eingestellt ist nur das es einfach net weg wollte.

Das mit dem blau ist echt lustig....ka wie man sowas net sehen kann.


----------



## enta (16. September 2015)

Achso, ja das mit dem Gelbstich war wohl eher das oben gepostete, kam mir nur als allgemeiner Gelbstich vor, weil mein Wallpaper das begünstigt hat.


----------



## addicTix (16. September 2015)

Das Banding ist ja mal abnormal krass...
Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, so kanns nich bleiben. Und dafür 1300€ verlangen ... Es wurde im HWLX Forum häufiger mal geschrieben, das man bei 750€ keine Qualität erwarten braucht ( unverständlich, aber naja )... Aber bei 1300€ hört der Spaß schon irgendwo auf, wenn man da keine Qualität erwarten dürfte, wo dann ? 

Versteh irgendwie auch nicht wieso Acer es nicht juckt...



Auch wenns OT ist: Ich kann nur hoffen das meine RMA vom XB270HU bei Acer ein Erfolg wird 
OT:
@Leitwolf:
Ist der gelbstich vom XB270HU eigentlich ein generelles Problem ? Hab dir ja schon mal geschrieben, dass das weiß vom Acer im Vergleich zum weiß von meinem LG G2 doch gelblicher ist. Aber an sich ohne Vergleich fällt es mir nicht auf... Hätte kein bock nach meiner RMA ein Display zu bekommen, was Gelbstich hat... oder Pixelfehler....


----------



## enta (16. September 2015)

So ignorant kann ein Unternehmen gar nicht sein, irgendeine Erklärung müssen die ja bringen.


----------



## addicTix (16. September 2015)

Ich meine irgendwer im HWLX hat vermutet, dass die Farbtiefe bei Blau runtergeschraubt wurde, damit 100Hz erreicht werden können .. Hätte wohl sonst von der Bandbreite bei DP 1.2 nicht gereicht, wenn komplettes RGB 8 Bit hätte + die hohe Auflösung + 100Hz


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2015)

Ach glaub ich net dann müsste ja auf 60Hz gestellt alles tutti sein is es aber net.


----------



## addicTix (16. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ach glaub ich net dann müsste ja auf 60Hz gestellt alles tutti sein is es aber net.



Naja meinte halt so generell von Acer selbst einfach, dass die den Farbraum selber schon reduziert haben damits von der Bandbreite her noch geht, auch wenn 3440x1440 bei 60Hz und nativen 8  Bit kein Problem wäre


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Da mit der Bandbreite kann nicht sein, rein theoretisch würde die sogar gerade noch für 144Hz reichen.
Bei 100Hz sinds knapp 12GBit/s, bei 144Hz 17,12GBit/s und DP 1.2 kann 17,28GBit/s.


----------



## enta (16. September 2015)

Im Overclock Forum wird ja heiss diskutiert ob das etwas sein kann, dass mit Treibern o.ä. behoben werden kann.
Ich hab echt keine Lust das verdammte riesen Paket in der Gegen rum zu tragen 

Aber ich komme wohl nicht drum herum, wäre wirklich dämlich es einfach drauf ankommen zu lassen.
Ich lass die Büchse heute noch stehen und morgen geht er zurück


----------



## Ikarius (16. September 2015)

Alternate hat ihn rausgenommen. Das sagt wohl alles.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Lol, ich glaube das wars erstmal mit dem Exklusiv zuerst Alternate für Acer.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2015)

Ich hoffe net kb ewig zu warten bis der 271HU lieferbar ist...
Ist auch gut glaub das erste desaster mitn 270HU hat Alternate bestimmt schon gereicht und jetzt mitn X34 das gleiche Spiel wieder

Jedenfalls kann sich Acer jetzt net verstecken wie bei ihren27zöller und müssen jetzt schnellstmöglich was machen  sonst nimmt den doch kein Händler mehr auf.
Ansonsten ist Acer ihr schon schlechter Ruf total im Keller.


Und die könnte sich dumm und dämlich verdienen weil se ja z.Z die einzigstenn sind mit 34" IPS  100hz u.s.w.
Der 270 ging ja wie warme semmeln weg.
Aber wenn se es immer verbocken...


----------



## Ikarius (16. September 2015)

Ja das ist wirklich bitter Leitwolf. Acer könnte extrem gut dastehen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Hatte ja überlegt mir den Acer Predator Z35 zuzulegen und Acer ne Chance zu geben, aber irgendwie traue ich denen so noch weniger.


----------



## Ikarius (16. September 2015)

Naja mit der Auflösung auf 35" ist das imo eh nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Ah schnickschnack Auflösung.
VA mit 144Hz(200Hz) Gsync und Ergonomie.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2015)

Ja aber von WQHD dadrauf ich weis net 200Hz hin oder her obwohl ich gern die performance von dem dinge mal testen würde VA hatte mich ja was das angeht noch net wirklich überzeugt.
Aber neee will den Platz und Schärfe einfach net missen von WQHD.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Ich mag halt VA.
Hätte den BenQ XR3501 auch normal schon lange da.
Das Geld ist aber für verschiedene andere Sachen drauf gegangen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2015)

Der BenQ taugt wohl nix.
[Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 114


Spiegelt genau meine erfahrung mit VA wieder was den starken schlieren angeht.(gerade in dunklen bereichen isses subjektiv noch mehr)
Post 2836.

Gut dann weis ich zumindest das sich bei VA nix geändert hat^^


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Komisch das ich mit VA immer zufrieden war.
Aber scheint ja jeder anders zu empfinden.


----------



## enta (16. September 2015)

Du postest ja sehr oft und gerne, dass du VA toll findest, aber du scheinst mit dieser Meinung recht alleine zu stehen.
Wie du schon sagst, da haben wohl die meisten eine andere Empfindung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hatte ja überlegt mir den Acer Predator Z35 zuzulegen und Acer ne Chance zu geben, aber irgendwie traue ich denen so noch weniger.



Den behalte ich auch im Auge.  Wobei ich wegen der Auflösung noch skeptisch bin. ._.

Die Asus Variante, die Anfang des Jahres kommen soll, ist natürlich auch immer eine Option.

Hoffe aber, dass Acer die Probleme beim X34 noch in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## enta (16. September 2015)

Ich bin gerade ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich den Acer nicht morgen zu Alternate fahre und gleich einen LG 34UC87-B mitnehme.
Ich kann erstmal mit 60hz leben, ansonsten scheint der ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. September 2015)

Hmm also ich pers. würde da ungern wieder zu 60Hz.
Zumal es zum LG kein test gibt.
Und ganz blind nen Monitor kaufen weis net...^^
Aber würdest 500€ sparen bei 60Hz find ich lohnt eh kein Sync dafür ist die range zu groß.
Stehst was performance angeht im dunkeln dann passt dir da was net und schon geht de reise wieder los.
Ich würde noch 1-2 wochen warten bis dahin gibts mit sicherheit was von Acer zwecks des prob. beim X34.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Du postest ja sehr oft und gerne, dass du VA toll findest, aber du scheinst mit dieser Meinung recht alleine zu stehen.
> Wie du schon sagst, da haben wohl die meisten eine andere Empfindung.


Selbst wenn ich komplett damit alleine stehe, was ich bei weitem nicht tue, wäre es mir egal.
Und die meisten sind einfach nur auf IPS geeicht, die kennen nicht mal VA.


----------



## enta (16. September 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Hmm also ich pers. würde da ungern wieder zu 60Hz.
> Zumal es zum LG kein test gibt.
> Und ganz blind nen Monitor kaufen weis net...^^
> Aber würdest 500€ sparen bei 60Hz find ich lohnt eh kein Sync dafür ist die range zu groß.
> ...



Ja, es ist wirklich doof, dass es keine echten Alternativen gibt.
Ich finde auch leider nichts dazu, ob der LG übertaktbar ist.
Mein Asus mx299 den ich hier gerade habe, konnte ich mühelos auf 75hz übertakten, was mir reichen würde.

Zum LG gibt es genug Testberichte, die Mankos sind ziemlich starkes BLB und nur 60hz.
Ich weis nicht, ob ich mir den Acer nochmal holen werde auch wenn er dann irgendwann mal funktionieren sollte,
für so einen krassen Fehler, sollte man Acer abstrafen.


----------



## enta (17. September 2015)

So, ich war heute bei Alternate und den Acer zurück gebracht.
Hat keine 5min. gedauert, am Serviceschalter wusste man wohl schon bescheid.

Obwohl abgesehen vom Banding und coilwine der Monitor wirklich super war, wars das für mich mit Acer.
Nun habe ich die zweite Negativ Erfahrung mit diesem Unternehmen gemacht, jetzt heisst es sich auf die Firmen zu verlassen, mit denen ich immer sehr zufrieden war.
Asus und LG 

Nun steht hier ein LG Monitor 34UC87-B, der hat die selbe Bildqualität,  Format, Auflösung etc.
Ich muss gestehen, dass BLB ist stärker ausgeprägt wie beim Acer, jedoch habe ich wohl noch Glück, es hält sich in Grenzen, habe deutlich schlimmere gesehn.

Nun habe ich nur 60hz und kein G-Sync, dafür habe ich kein coil wine, Blau sieht gut aus  und das Pixelraster ist ich zu sehen, so wie beim Acer.

Es ist leider ein Kompromiss, aber dafür auch ne Ecke günstiger und soll die Zeit überbrücken, bis was ausgereiftes auf dem Markt ist.
Und für diesen Zweck, ist der LG purer Luxus


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. September 2015)

Wie schauts mitn Lag aus?
Finde echt kein Test dazu zumindest kein ordentlichen wie Prad oder TFCentral...oder bin blind^^
So Curved teil würde mich auch schon reizen aber entweder günstig 600-800€ dafür nur 60Hz ohne Sync oder zu teuer mit 100Hz +Sync-.-+macken^^

Acer ist wohl schon an nem Firmeare update dranne aber obs das bringt steht natürlich in den Sternen zumindest was das Gitter+Fiepen betrifft.


----------



## Kyuss89 (18. September 2015)

Konnte mir gerade Redcoon B-Ware einen Acer XR341CK Freesync! mit leichten Wischkratzern auf der Rückseite für 950€ sichern...

Bin gespannt und werde berichten, allerdings scheints so zu sein das die Freesync Monitore die Probleme des Gsync Pendants nicht haben!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. September 2015)

Naja zumindest fiepen soll die Freesync Version auch....^^


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Das es das gleiche Panel ist, würde es mich auch wundern wenn das Backlight anders angesteuert wird.


----------



## enta (18. September 2015)

Der Acer wenn denn alles in Ordnung wäre ist schon extrem cool, aber irgendwie brauchst wohl noch ein Weilchen, bis dieses Technik richtig ausgereift ist.
Ich hol mir erst  wieder einen Monitor der 100hz verspricht, wenn div. Tests bestätigt haben, dass alles passt.

Das mit dem Firmwareupdate ist so eine Sache, der Monitor muss eingeschickt werden, dann beheben die zwar das Banding, aber das Raster und coil wine bleiben.
Mit dem Raster könnte ich noch leben, dass ist nich so wild, sieht man nur sehr selten wenn man nicht drauf achtet, aber das fiepen geht garnicht, dass würde mich verrückt machen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (18. September 2015)

Das mit dem Fiepen hab ich jetzt schon häufiger gelesen kommt von den eingebauten Boxen! Die werden über DP angesteuert und geben ein Fiepgeräusch von sich.

Ich werde morgen berichten was Sache ist, zur Not kann er ja immer noch zurück gehen.

Das es sich bei Rastern, etc. um ein Firmware Problem handelt kann es durchaus sein das die Freesync Version nicht betroffen ist, da die Firmware dort ja bestimmt ein wenig anders sein wird


----------



## noomilicios (18. September 2015)

Meiner hat nur sehr leise gefiept was ich auch nur bei kompletter stille im Raum hören konnte und dann auch nur bei weißem Bildschirminhalt. 100hz waren auch kein Problem,das Raster war auch nur in Einzelfällen sichtbar und auch sonst war es nen Top Monitor(in bezug auf BLB, IPS-Glow usw.). 
So langsam frage ich mich ob die Rücksendung die richtige Entscheidung war, denn wenn die Firmware doch vom User eingespielt werden kann, ärgere ich mich schon so nen schönes Ding wieder zurück geschickt zu haben...

Twitter
OCUK

edit: 


Kyuss89 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fiepen hab ich jetzt schon häufiger gelesen kommt von den eingebauten Boxen! Die werden über DP angesteuert und geben ein Fiepgeräusch von sich.
> 
> Ich werde morgen berichten was Sache ist, zur Not kann er ja immer noch zurück gehen.
> 
> Das es sich bei Rastern, etc. um ein Firmware Problem handelt kann es durchaus sein das die Freesync Version nicht betroffen ist, da die Firmware dort ja bestimmt ein wenig anders sein wird



Das leise stellen der Boxen half beim Fiepen leider nicht, bei mir ging es zum Beispiel nur weg wenn ich den Monitor von 100hz auf 95 runter gestellt hab.


----------



## Kyuss89 (19. September 2015)

So das Ding ist da und ich muss sagen einfach nur fett.

Als erstes die Qualität und ich muss sagen bis auf das Glossy Plastik auf der Rückseite 1A, ich seh da bis jetzt noch keine Mängel. Ein Standfuß aus Metall hatte ich persönlich auch noch nie und das macht die ganze Geschichte doch sehr sehr hochwertig.

Beim Bild muss ich noch einstellen, hab aber noch nich wirklich Ahnung von Kalibrierung etc. hab allerdings eine Konfiguration gefunden die mir gefällt.

Nettes Gimmick ist die Beleuchtung unterhalb des Monitors diese kann man theoretisch so einstellen, dass sie wie der Knight Rider blinkt, im Rahmen meines Schwarz/Rot gehaltenen Setups hab ich einfach mal rot eingestellt und gut ist. Ist ne schöne passiv Beleuchtung für längere Abende.

Backlight Bleeding = bei meinem Modell so gut wie nicht vorhanden.

Blaues Raster oder ein Raster allgemein -> nicht zu sehen, scheint nur den Gsync Modellen vorbehalten sein.

Fiepen tut er auch überhaupt nicht... läuft auf 75 Hz + Freesync alles Paletti.


Sehr angenehmes Bild muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen der LG war doch deutlich kräftiger und leuchtender.

Habe mal kurz Witcher 3 und Star Citizen angemacht -> einfach nur brilliant dieses Freesync lässt wirklich selbst 34 Frames nach 50 aussehen. Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann bei Star Citizen wirds aktuell bei 3440x1440 auf Very High eng, da schwummelt die Karte so bei 35-40 FPS herum  Kann aber auch natürlich an der Alpha und dem Catalysttreiber liegen da will ich noch keine Aussage treffen.

The Witcher läuft auf Ultra bis auf Hairworks auf fluffigen 45 FPS -> guter Wert wenn man bedenkt das die Auflösung 34% über der von WQHD liegt.

Alles in allem bin ich bis jetzt mehr als zufrieden und kann von der Freesync Variante nur positives berichten!


----------



## enta (19. September 2015)

Die Fehler beziehen sich auch alle nur auf das G-Sync Modell, den Freesync gibts ja schon länger und da waren bisher die meisten zufrieden.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

Womit man das Panel ausschliessen kann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich buddel das mal aus.

Also das Raster Gitter betrifft nur G-Sync anscheinend hat der scaler da ein Prob. mit 100Hz+ Monitoren.
Wenn G-sync aus kein Raster mehr zu sehen betrifft auch den neuen Alienware 34er.

Und das Thema Banding hat sich natürlich auch erlidigt gabs schon nen fix für.


----------

